# Course Review - The Montgomerie, Belek, Turkey



## Crawfy (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry for delay in posting the review, I've had to fight through the post-holiay blues since returning from Belek in June

www.voyagehotel.com/Voyage-Belek-Golf-Spa/Golf-in-Belek

www.montgomeriemaxxroyal.com

A very elegant clubhouse - think marble, chandeliers and leather chesterfield furniture. A lot of Russian cash has been invested in Belek to push it as a golf destination and it is money well spent.

Excellent facilities within the clubhouse - showers, fresh towels and lockers. Pro Shop is well stocked but pricey though.

Dining - Fine dining inside with more casual available on a great sun-deck which overlooks 18th green and practice area

Onsite putting, chipping (bunkers) and driving range to warm up on. Pull trolleys, electrics & full buggies available for hire.

Course - Designed by Smiley Chops Monty himself. Beautifully manicured and maintained, even in searing summer heat ( thats why winter is golf-high season) god only knows how much water the sprinklers use overnight.

Hole by Hole

1st Lovely tree-lined par5 to start - stay left, bunkers all up teh right
2nd Par3 - good birdie chance if you stay below the hole
3rd Cracking dog leg left - Big tree in middle of fairway to challenge your appraoch
4th Par 5 - Avoid water on left then easy on your 2nd shot as water cuts across you again
5th - Par 3 - Water all the way to the dancefloor, club up!
6th - Classic tree-lined Par 4.
7th - Drive across water, so no nerves on the tee please
8th - Another Par3 birdie chance, but only if you land it right on a lovely undulating green
9th - Coming back in with clubhouse in teh distance, Water comes into play with 2nd shot. All about correct club seletion and committing
10th - Elevated tee with turn to teh left. Par 4 which big hitters could green
11th - Long Par5 - need 2 good digs and accurate pitch as elevated green surrounded (literally) by sand
12th - A long par 4 so give it some welly. I was lucky to match my best drive of teh day with my pin high 6 iron approach which was my shot of the day. Felt like I was at Augusta for a second haha
13th - 3 x trees smack bang in middle of fairway make you work your drive. Your 2nd shot has to deal with the dog-leg. a long tough hole
14th Water back in play all teh way on Par 3 with front of green protected by massive bunker
15th Anothet lovely slight dogleg left with great use of trees & bunkers to protect a green that slopes away
16th - Bring your camera to the elevated tee. a 70 yard long bunker ( no joke) I went too long and had a horribel chip out of teh embankment...uurgh
17th - A good birdie chance if you carry teh corner as tehn only a wedge in
18th - Granstand finish, and not an easy one so play it safe as a tru Par%. The sand on left and trees to the right make positioning difficult as you want to push your second right of green and chip on. If you get greedy push you second left, you will be in deep bunkers or in the drink. ps Everyone eating lunch is watching you ....

Prior to my trip, I had read of very slow rounds in Belek. Holiday fourballs using buggies. I didnt experience this but then again I averaged a 7.30am tee-off. I also played alone (saddo I know...but then it was my chill out time from HID and 2yr old)

Green Fees- I paid EUR55 as a hotel guest. This goes up to 80 in mid-season and 95 in high season. The highseason proces maybe a bit steep, but the low season is great value for money.
I have never played a course so well manicured before , this might not be to everyones taste but it suits my game. I loved teh tree-lined fairways ( the crack of your driver seems to echo), the challenge of teh water & sand, but especially how receptive the greens were to wedge play and putting lines which were so true it was unbelievable.

I played my best golf of the year...but then again no-one was there to witness it....haha

We are going to the States for a family wedding next year, but we are deffo booking Belek  again for summer 2013 !!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2011)

Surprised there are so many dogleg lefts, what with Monty being a fader an all


----------



## Crawfy (Aug 8, 2011)

Think that proves he just lended his signature and pocketed the cash ( fair play to the boy) At least he did pose for a couple of obligatory "course planning" photos which adorne thanging room ( i.e Monty starnding in wellies, holdin a big piece of paper and pointing into teh far distance)


----------

